# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Meshon's Bookmarks

## Meshon

So I had a little waiting time and thought I'd give this a go. A pair of bookmarks! Sorry about the weak photo, I have no digital tools besides my phone at the moment!

Cheers,
Meshon

### Latest WIP ###


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk

----------


## Mouse

Oh those are excellent!

Can't wait for that laptop to be serviced  :Very Happy:

----------


## kacey

These look great Meshon.

----------


## ChickPea

Fantastic work!

----------


## LordCartoart

Good job. By the way, if you only have your phone, use the Scannable app it works as a decent scanner.

----------


## Meshon

Thanks, I had fun making 'em!



> Good job. By the way, if you only have your phone, use the Scannable app it works as a decent scanner.


That's a great tip, I will check that out!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Edward

Oooh, I like both of them. Very nice sir.  :Smile: 
And that nice juicy red adds a lot.

----------


## ThomasR

They're both pretty good but I really love the right one !

----------


## Abu Lafia

Excellent pieces Meshon. Again, i'm in awe with your traditional hand drawn skillz (although i'm glad to read your digital setup is getting back together after the great wine flood of '17) and the storytelling-metaphor map is a wonderful idea for a bookmark!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Very nice set Meshon. Especially the first one is fun to explore!

----------


## Ilanthar

Excellent! And the text is also quite good  :Wink: .

----------

